# Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?



## TARKUS (18. April 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
ich war letztens an der Ostsee und ärgerte mich wieder mal über den Preis von 20 Cent pro Wattwurm in Kappeln . 
Allerdings konnte ich da einen Hering im Hafen für 20 Cent kaufen . Leider hatte ich nur einen Abend Zeit zum Brandungsangeln mit Heringsfetzen , fing leider nichts , die anderen 25 Mitangler allerdings auch nichts . 
Deshalb meine Frage :
Habt ihr schon mal mit Heringsfetzen auf Dorsch geangelt , wenn ja , mit welchem Erfolg ?
Schreibt mir bitte 
Petri 
Tarkus


----------



## Karpfen91 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

hallo
habe ebenfalls aufgrund der kosten von wattwürmern schon oft mit heringsfetzen geangelt, mit auch gutem erfolg. wenn die dorsche in wurfweite sind un fressen ist das kein problem. bin aber der meinung das watt und seeringelwürmer den heringsfetzen trotzdem noch einen kleinen tick vorraus sind
mfg


----------



## Nordlicht (18. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

halte ich nichts von.
höchstens kombiniert mit watti oder ringelwurm.
wenn man an steinmolen mit fetzen angelt hat man wesentlich mehr knurrhähne und aalputen als dorsch und butt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

Jau hab auch schon einige Male damit gefischt! Fazit: HIER funzt das total beschissen! In Norge primstens #6..... Grab Dir die Wattis oder halt weiter kaufen...


----------



## hamburgerjung (18. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jau hab auch schon einige Male damit gefischt! Fazit: HIER funzt das total beschissen! In Norge primstens #6..... Grab Dir die Wattis oder halt weiter kaufen...


 
.......in norge WUNDERBAR.........einfach nen heringsfetzen an haken hängen.........mit nem blei runnerlassen und BISS !................vor allem beissen nich nur dorsche !!!#6


----------



## FalkenFisch (19. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

Ich habe mal nach einem mehrtätigen Weststurm keine Wattwürmer mehr bekommen, wollte aber trotzdem los und hab´dann versucht mit Heringsfetzen Dorsche zu ärgern. Der Sturm war abgeflaut, das Wasser aber noch richtig in Bewegung. Auf Heringsfetzen nicht einen Biss. 100 Meter rechts von mir waren dann Angler, die Wattis hatten und mir 4 Stück geschenkt haben. Also Würmer geteilt und auf den Haken. Jeder Wurf ein Fisch! Und kein Fisch unter 50 cm. Als die Würmer alle waren, wieder zurück auf Fetzen und: NICHTS!

Seitdem ist das für mich keine Alternative mehr.#d


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

Ich und n Kollege habn auf heringsfetzen an manachen tagen sogar besser gefangen als auf Wurm , an anderen tagen geht Wurm besser .
Muss man halt ausprobieren .

Als Kompromiss mach ichs meistens so das ich eine Rute mit Wurm und eine mit Fetzen beködere .
So braucht man schonmal nur halb soviele Würmer ...

Allerdings habe ich auf Fetzen bis jetzt nur Dorsch und Wittling , allerdings noch keinen einzigen butt gefangen .
In Norge bissen die Platten auf fetzen dagegen wie blöd ...


----------



## MefoProf (19. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Heringsfetzen auf Dorsch, Platte, Wittlinge und anderes gemacht. Sicherlich gibt es Tage an denen Heringsfetzen den Würmern klar unterlegen sind, aber das gilt meiner Meinung nach auch umgekehrt. Ich habe sogar schon mit Plötzenfetzen geangelt und auch das hat gut funktioniert.  Finde ausserdem, dass es sich mit Fetzen angenehmer angels lässt als mit Würmern.


----------



## Rosi (24. April 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

Das ist wie immer im Leben, es kommt auf die äußeren Umstände an. ;+ 

In der Warnow werden Dorsche, Flundern und Aale besser mit Heringsfetzen gefangen. 
In der Ostseebrandung mit Wattwürmern oder Ringlern. 
Aale mögen in der Ostseebrandung liebstens Regenwürmer.

Aber bei Sturm und leerem Magen, fressen Dorsche sogar Hinterschinken.

Und wer die Jugendzeit von Waldis Scholli im Gartenteich verfolgt hat, erinnert sich, Scholli fraß gern Räucherschinkenspeck.


----------



## wodibo (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

Wie groß macht Ihr die Fetzen beim Brandungsangeln und wie verhindert Ihr das sie vom Haken fliegen bei diesen Gewaltwürfen.
Ein hoffentlich bald Brandungsangler :m


----------



## TARKUS (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Auf Dorsch mit Heringsfetzen ?*

hallo , habe gerade hier auf einer anderen seite gelesen , das man den hering salzen sool damit der besser am hacken hält , natürlich nicht direkt vor dem anködern , sondern schon etwas vorher .bei wattwürmern funktioniert das optimal , halten sogar viel besser am hacken als frische würmer
Tarkus


----------

